# Template Guide Kit question



## rx3584 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am new to routing/woodworking so hopefully someone can help with these questions. I bought the a Milwaukee router 56-15, and the benchdog benchtop table. My questions concern template guides, right now Amazon has the Milwaukee 49-54-0700 9-Piece Template Guide Kit on sale for 28.00, I believe this is a good price but not a great price. I also understand to use these guides you need a sub base with the 1 3/16" hole, the router that I bought comes with both a 1 3/16 and 2-1/2 inch. The way that I read the information is that I would not need to buy an additional sub base, is that a correct assumption on my part? Also is using the template guides something that a novice could or should use or is that something that you should wait until you have a little more experience under your belt, I have yet to begin my first project. Thank you for your input.

Robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

You will not need them right off the bat but it's a good time to get them now BUT I would suggest you pickup a inlay kit to get the hang of what the guides can do,, 
Inlay, is a fun thing you can do with your router 

Not have guides is like not having all the tools for your router..

Amazon.com: inlay kit: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Shop Fox D3118 Inlay Kit: Your Store

==========




rx3584 said:


> I am new to routing/woodworking so hopefully someone can help with these questions. I bought the a Milwaukee router 56-15, and the benchdog benchtop table. My questions concern template guides, right now Amazon has the Milwaukee 49-54-0700 9-Piece Template Guide Kit on sale for 28.00, I believe this is a good price but not a great price. I also understand to use these guides you need a sub base with the 1 3/16" hole, the router that I bought comes with both a 1 3/16 and 2-1/2 inch. The way that I read the information is that I would not need to buy an additional sub base, is that a correct assumption on my part? Also is using the template guides something that a novice could or should use or is that something that you should wait until you have a little more experience under your belt, I have yet to begin my first project. Thank you for your input.
> 
> Robert


----------



## rx3584 (Mar 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> You will not need them right off the bat but it's a good time to get them now BUT I would suggest you pickup a inlay kit to get the hang of what the guides can do,,
> Inlay, is a fun thing you can do with your router
> ...


Thanks Bob, inlays look like they would be fun, one more question for you. What do you think of this inlay at Sears sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00966583000P?vName=&cName=&sName=&mv=cmp#desc

Thanks again for the advice

Robert


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, guides come in different styles and sizes. The most common is the PC style which will fit your base plate. The Oak Park style is larger and lets you do much more and requires a bigger through hole in your sub base plate. The good news is that it is easy to make a new plate and instructions are posted on the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Robert

Most are all the same but you want to get one with the line up pin,that's a very important part of the inlay kit..

==========



rx3584 said:


> Thanks Bob, inlays look like they would be fun, one more question for you. What do you think of this inlay at Sears sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00966583000P?vName=&cName=&sName=&mv=cmp#desc
> 
> Thanks again for the advice
> 
> Robert


----------

